# Ski Mask



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ski mask for ten bucks would work for me....


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

I said, "Do you love me?" and she said, "No, but that's a really nice ski mask."


----------



## jjb7733 (Feb 1, 2014)

Tried many masks in my one season of riding and they all suck and get wet from breathing, hole or no hole, and frozen to your face. Even tried one of those fancy $30 ones from the mall where they dump water on it and it rolls right off, that one was also frozen in 15 min. So now I take 2 spares in my pocket for when they get wet.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

merino wool buff


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

LA Forever said:


> I said, "Do you love me?" and she said, "No, but that's a really nice ski mask."


Um, okay.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Phunkshun wear ballerclava, its awesome. seriously.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Seirus Innovation - Ski and Snowboard Essentials, including gloves, hats, clavas, liners, quicks, face masks, and more!

I use this and have no complaints.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Picture buff for when it's not too cold airhole facemask when it's shit.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> Phunkshun wear ballerclava, its awesome. seriously.


I second the Phunkshun wear. Quality stuff right there


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

LA Forever said:


> I said, "Do you love me?" and she said, "No, but that's a really nice ski mask."





GreyDragon said:


> Um, okay.


an attempt at a joke very lame to make a rape joke :no2:

Bandana or merino wool mask for me, this kinda thread has been so done and no consensus...personal preference.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

slyder said:


> an attempt at a joke very lame to make a rape joke :no2:
> 
> Bandana or merino wool mask for me, this kinda thread has been so done and no consensus...personal preference.


Seriously though, if you ever get a chance try a phunkshun. I have tried many masks and they are BY FAR the best.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

slyder said:


> an attempt at a joke very lame to make a rape joke :no2:


Maybe you should boycott part 2
:dunno:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> Seriously though, if you ever get a chance try a phunkshun. I have tried many masks and they are BY FAR the best.


Just ordered mask... worth a try.:wavetowel2:


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Just ordered mask... worth a try.:wavetowel2:


I have the ballerclava and the 2L tube. They are worth every penny.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Flee21 said:


> I have the ballerclava and the 2L tube. They are worth every penny.


But does yours have a snow dragon on it :wavetowel2:


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> But does yours have a snow dragon on it :wavetowel2:


haha nope got me there :bowdown:


----------



## cerebroside (Nov 6, 2012)

I got sick of poor fitting ski masks, so decided to make my own for this season. Super cheap and easy if you have a sewing machine.


----------



## Zehno (Sep 27, 2014)

cav0011 said:


> Phunkshun wear ballerclava, its awesome. seriously.


searched it up looks sick, but no reviews for it? (Youtube) Should i get convertible ballerclava or normal ballerclava


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I wore a ballerclava (regular) last season and I have a double layer tube for really cold days. This year I ordered a convertible because it seems more functional than the traditional style. By that I mean you have multiple wear options instead of being stuck using it as a balaclava. If you want to wear it as only a skull cap or tube you can, it gains some of the alternative options a buff has, also convertible allows for better temp regulation.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Just got from Amozon my Phunkshum :yahoo:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Wrong photo


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Grow a beard. Every ski mask I've every used sucks cause it gets wet, then freezes, then when you go into the lodge it melts and gets even wetter than before. Then you go back out it freezes even worse.

I solved this by growing a thick beard during the winter months. It has kept my face super warm. Plus it's free, and comes in an endless variety of styles.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Beard Wife :RantExplode:


----------



## Free_Rider (Oct 22, 2009)

The Phunksun Double Layer Thermal ones look good. Does anyone know if they're fitted or baggy? I prefer one that's more fitted than loose.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I wear a BlackStrap when things get nasty!!!!! Easy to pull down, and they don't move/fall/etc, made from a spandex type of deal so they fit under helmets, don't hold a lot of moisture, etc!!!!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Zehno said:


> What type of skimask should i get or do I even need one. Livin on the west coast. So I'll mainly be going to seymour and maybe some whistler.
> 
> I kind of want the airhole b1. but ik i can get a full ski mask for like ten bucks so it feels like a major rip.


Btw, don't ask about a SKImask on a snowboard forum please.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

is this for snowboarding or robbing banks? for robbing banks you're definitely gonna want one that covers all identifiable facial features like scars and whatnot.


----------



## frankz (Oct 15, 2014)

The one Mizu posted looks good. I grabber an under armour one at Cabella's and it looks the same. Nice part is it's thin, also covers your head and neck, and you can just pull the bottom to cover your face when you need it. 

Also good for jacking the 7-11.


----------

